# Thanksgiving Help



## NeedMuscleMass (Nov 26, 2003)

Well I know a lot of people are having a cheat day on thanksgiving.

My question is should I eat 3 hours after the turkey to keep the bodyt from going in starvation mode or should i skip a meal?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Nov 26, 2003)

Enjoy the day.  Just eat.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2003)

Are you a paid fitness model or have a competition in 4 weeks?
No?

Ok then, Just eat already


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 26, 2003)

Wow, I have a better question.  Exactly how many pieces of cherry pie can i eat before my belt breaks?  If no one has the answer I will be able to give it to ya on Friday.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Nov 26, 2003)

Yup.  Me too.  I am gonna have to be carried out in an ambulance when I finish.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 26, 2003)

You know what gets me mad?  Well, A buddy of minie decided to have Tday at his house for people who couldn't go anywhere.  Anyway, I agree to go there even though I have better opportunities.  Anyway, he calls me last night and now he wants to go to his moms first, then his girlfriends family and then somewhere else and not go to his house.  I want to relax, not go to 8 people's house's.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2003)

Well then you will have 8 different dessert selections


----------



## donescobar2000 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hah hah! Yup!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by NeedMuscleMass *_
> Well I know a lot of people are having a cheat day on thanksgiving.
> 
> My question is should I eat 3 hours after the turkey to keep the bodyt from going in starvation mode or should i skip a meal?



To keep the body from going into starvation mode on Thanksgiving Day, you must eat continuously from 9:00 AM right through dinner.  Failure to do so will result in a loss of muscle mass and a 17.9% decrease in your bench press.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by NeedMuscleMass *_
> My question is should I eat 3 hours after the turkey to keep the bodyt from going in starvation mode or should i skip a meal?



your body will not go into "starvation mode" in one day. 

If you plan to over eat like most people, me included, then it would probably make sense to wait a little longer than normal for your next meal, say 4-5 hours.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 26, 2003)

my plan is to eat up on thanksgiving but not to keep doing it on friday...saturday....sunday......


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2003)

I had my thanksgiving cheat day 1 month and a 1/2 ago! No cheats for me!


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Nov 26, 2003)

Yeah I guess I'lleat..

But i just started this diet a wek ago and I feel like I'll lose everything I've gained...

Thanks for your intake tho..

-Jesse


----------



## phreakypat (Nov 26, 2003)

get REAL Big!  EAT!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by NeedMuscleMass *_
> Yeah I guess I'lleat..
> 
> But i just started this diet a wek ago and I feel like I'll lose everything I've gained...
> ...



then eat lightly all meals tomorrow except for your thanksgiving dinner, so overall your calories will not be any higher than a normal day.

btw, you're not gonna "lose" anything from one cheat meal or even a cheat day for that matter.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 26, 2003)

Exellent advice there Prince.  
And just enjoy the day. Don't beat yourself up over a cheat meal.


----------



## plouffe (Nov 26, 2003)

Run that night.. lol


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Nov 26, 2003)

Time to start the annual thanksgiving marathon I guess


----------



## Premo55 (Nov 26, 2003)

Some of y'all are way too anal...it's Thanksgiving...

Peace.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> Some of y'all are way too anal


it's called dedication


----------



## Premo55 (Nov 26, 2003)

^^ If you knew anything about nutrition you'd know that one cheat day would actually HELP you get leaner and achieve better striations, etc., as well as providing you with optimum fuel/glycogen for a phenomenal workout the next day by affecting leptin levels...And besides, even if it didn't, you have a LIFE TO LIVE, you ONLY LIVE ONCE, therefore if you cannot eat at least 3 to 4 times above maintenance ON ONE DAY of the year you might as well be comatose...go out there and LIVE.

Peace.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Nov 26, 2003)

I have a pumkin pie sitting in my kitchen. I am tempted to start ealrly.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> ^^ If you knew anything about nutrition you'd know that one cheat day would actually HELP you get leaner


cheating will never make u leaner! where the hell did u hear that from?


----------



## Premo55 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Leptin*

Obviously you need to read up about leptin. Stick to a clean diet too long and your body gets accustomed to it. This is why we use carb-ups and refeeds, etc, to stop your thyroid from grinding to a halt and in turn slowing down and ultimately killing your metabolism. A cheat after long, arduous clean eating WILL benefit you and at least give you full glycogen stores to truly push yourself at the gym the next day. Of course cheating selectively, ie not combining high GI starch with bad fat sources might cause some to react more negatively than others, but by piling on the calories you force your body to switch metabolism to high gear and attempt furiously to burn the excess calories. A cheat meal WILL fuel your metabolism, and if you've been eating clean, you have NOTHING to worry about, your cheat meal will actually BENEFIT you! Drink plenty of water with your meal, eat plenty of vegetables to help with digestion, and if you're extra paranoid, maybe take in 1g of R-ALA prior to your meal. 

I can personally tell you that after huge cheat meals following long periods of clean eating I HAVE woken up with much fuller muscle bellies, and the strength and pump you will receive in the gym will be unbelievable, especially if you have been on a very low carb diet. Just revert back to eating clean the day after and you have absolutely nothing to fear. 

I have no idea how any of you get the concept that ONE CHEAT MEAL on a SPECIAL HOLIDAY WHERE EVERYBODY EATS will ruin your diet and your physique, some of you need to stop being so damn obsessive and live the life you've been given...jeez, I can't begin to imagine what your friends or parents think of you if you can't live once in a while. Life isn't all about bodybuilding and getting huge/ripped. 

Peace.


----------



## Var (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> cheating will never make u leaner! where the hell did u hear that from?



The idea is that it confuses your system, so that when you go back to your diet, it's more effective.  Since your body always wants to store fat, it will supposedly even do so when you're on a cut.  I've read a few articles on this and will try to find one.  Others here will probably be able to give more detail.


----------



## Var (Nov 26, 2003)

What he said!     I actually have a cheat day once a week when cutting and have had great results.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Leptin*



> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> I have no idea how any of you get the concept that ONE CHEAT MEAL on a SPECIAL HOLIDAY WHERE EVERYBODY EATS will ruin your diet and your physique


*show me where the fuck i said it would ruin your physique! i want to see the exact words!*


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> What he said!     I actually have a cheat day once a week when cutting and have had great results.


have u tried cutting without cheating......


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 26, 2003)

and it depends what u consider a "cheat" as well


----------



## Premo55 (Nov 26, 2003)

^^ calm down, buddy....if you don't want to eat on Thanksgiving Day, that's on you....just don't label everyone else as 'undedicated' for doing so, when they will reap the benefits of a) living a life b) enjoying it c) probably affecting leptin levels in a positive way d) gonna have a killer workout the next day....fall back...

Peace.


----------



## Var (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> have u tried cutting without cheating......



Of course


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 26, 2003)

and u didn't get better results?


----------



## Var (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> and it depends what u consider a "cheat" as well



Don't back-peddle now!


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 26, 2003)

it differs from person to person


----------



## Var (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> and u didn't get better results?



No I didnt.  I'm not telling you to cheat.  Just tried explaining the thinking behind it.  I believe it works well for me.  Also, it makes dieting a hell of a lot easier mentally.


----------



## Var (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> it differs from person to person



Agreed.


----------



## MeLo (Nov 28, 2003)

is a cheat day a day full of whatever food you want to eat and a cheat meal is only a meal of whatever food you want to gorge down?


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

Everyone defines their cheat day differently Melo.   Generally speaking it is whatever you want to eat within reason.  Let say your daily calorie intake was say 2000...   On a cheat day you may allow up to another 1000 to 3000.   Some go more, some go less.  You be the judge of that.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> ^^ If you knew anything about nutrition you'd know that one cheat day would actually HELP you get leaner and achieve better striations, etc., as well as providing you with optimum fuel/glycogen for a phenomenal workout the next day by affecting leptin levels...And besides, even if it didn't, you have a LIFE TO LIVE, you ONLY LIVE ONCE, therefore if you cannot eat at least 3 to 4 times above maintenance ON ONE DAY of the year you might as well be comatose...go out there and LIVE.
> 
> Peace.


 I like you.


----------



## jeanice (Nov 28, 2003)

apple pie and pumpkin pie are amazing!


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Nov 28, 2003)

How often should I have a cheat day?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 28, 2003)

Not a cheat day per say but a refeed.  Low Fat, moderate protein, high carb day.  Thats a refeed, and it raises leptin, refills glycogen and provides sanity to everday dieting.


----------



## Nate (Nov 28, 2003)

I ate until I literally couldn't stand and ended up taking in only 500 calories abovie maintenance.  It was quite strange.  I couldn't believe it when I tallied up the totals on FitDay.  I guess the 9 ounces of turkey and 320 some odd grams of sweet potato filled me up with minimal damage, but boy was it good.  I also had an extremely large piece of pumpkin pie and two pieces of chocolate fudge.  All in all, a splendid day.  Legs today!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Nov 28, 2003)

Lol.  I hear that.  My day consisted of 1/2 a pumpkin pie, brownies, corn bread, turkey, mashed potato, mac n cheese, potato salad, rice, and wings.  Im sure I hit 3500 cals or more.  Chest Today and the begining of my bulk.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Not a cheat day per say but a refeed.  Low Fat, moderate protein, high carb day.  Thats a refeed, and it raises leptin, refills glycogen and provides sanity to everday dieting.



Jodi, did you get this information off the wall of weight watchers?   

If we want to call it a cheat day, we will call it a cheat day so   Me being what I consider a normal person doesn't get into all those scientific terms when dieting.  To me that just takes the fun out of it   Unless I was a fricken doctor   Or my body was in a condition where I had to watch every minute pound.  Glad I don't have to do that.  You think I'm thinking about leptin levels and glycogen when I'm eating my Thanksgiving dinner.... hell no


----------

